
How do you “warm up” before coding? - Jeff_Brown
Beginning to code is usually a struggle for me, whereas continuing is easy, sometimes even addictive. Especially when I&#x27;m facing a project that&#x27;s daunting and&#x2F;or that I haven&#x27;t looked at in a while, I find I need to coax myself into an appropriate mindset.<p>I&#x27;ve found it often helps to review the filetree, the recent history of commits, and any comments with the word &quot;todo&quot; in them. That feels pretty basic; I imagine there are more, and more sophisticated, methods.
======
catchmeifyoucan
I open 50 stackoverflow windows and 50 more terminal windows. Then I
frantically move between desktop screens, and everything falls into place, as
I finally understand what I'm doing.

------
inieves
One way is to pick off an easy bug or feature... even something as simple as
update documentation or update a comment or a config file. In my earlier
years, drinking coffee was warm up enough. Something that has been fun
recently is to type in “hacking music” or “programmig music” into youtube.

